# Snow removal help wanted



## kisales1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Now Hiring Snow Removal Employees.

Shovel Operators and Foreman with crews
Machine Operators(Must have experience)
Owner Operators
CDL Drivers

Positions available in:
-Buffalo Grove
-Libertyville
-Elk Grove Village
-Des Plaines
-And many other surrounding areas

contact me for more details


----------

